# COD Black Ops 2



## LeadFarmer

Seeing as its only a few days from being released, I was wondering if any on here will be buying it? 

I'll probably pick it up on release day for my PS3, despite saying each year that I'm not going to buy the next one....

Hoping my new BT Infinity router will solve my previous 'NAT Type Strict' issues of previous COD releases!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Hell yeah why not ;-). 

I know I'll play it eventually. 
I quite liked black ops compared to modern warfare


----------



## durmz

Yeah man, looking forward to halo 4 first


----------



## LukeWS

Just wired my ps3 so all ready for this  im awful but how annoyed i get on it amuses my mate lol


----------



## BoostJunky86

Dying when your on for a record kill streak FAIL lol. 

We've all been there when you wanna break the TV lol


----------



## Feeder

Only buying it for Zombies.

Nothing better on the Xbox than getting online with a few mates and working as a team against the Zombies! The new one looks fantastic, especially the 4V4vZombies mode.


----------



## tmitch45

Same here each time a new one come out I say I wont be getting it and always do!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Feeder said:


> Only buying it for Zombies.
> 
> Nothing better on the Xbox than getting online with a few mates and working as a team against the Zombies! The new one looks fantastic, especially the 4V4vZombies mode.


The Zombies on the new one looks more like a campaign type mode now though. Be interesting to see how that plays...


----------



## Will_G

Nope had enough of the franchise after the last one. Previously one of these guys that'd pop down to tesco on release night and get it but its all a bit samey nowadays. The maps are too small as are the squads


----------



## John74

I always get the COD games but as these get more and more setup for the kids to run and gun like idiots the less I enjoy these games. Last year I was at the local game for the midnight release and off work all week to play it. This year I will pick it up in the afternoon and not bothered to book any time off work. Unless it turns out great for me I doubt I will bother with the map packs either for the first time.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matt.

Already pre ordered form Tesco. Hardened Edition for £47.90


----------



## silverback

Seems like the hacked console owners can play this from last Thursday. *******.


----------



## Leemack

Ill be on - However ive switched to PS3 from years of COD xboxing for life lol


----------



## silverback

Concours Car Care said:


> Ill be on - However ive switched to PS3 from years of COD xboxing for life lol


That could be a bad mistake considering how **** poor BLOPS was on the ps3 compared to the xbox. I had both,an the ps3 was very substandard frame rate wise. Also that ps3 is made not made for FPS IMHO.


----------



## lobotomy

I never bothered with the last COD MW - Still stick Black Ops on now and again. Might get it... might not... Think I'll wait for the new consoles before I go game crazy (like my in my yoof)


----------



## Eddy

Check it out if you get a sec


----------



## SystemClenz

That's not black ops 2....!!!!


----------



## Eddy

Not allowed to post black ops 2 footage till Tuesday 6am unfortunately, I do have some ready for that time though


----------



## SystemClenz

Eddy said:


> Not allowed to post black ops 2 footage till Tuesday 6am unfortunately, I do have some ready for that time though


Why not? There's loads on YouTube


----------



## Eddy

There is a few, but i ain't risking it, I know a fair few accounts that got taken down over it and I only starting this whole youtube thing a day or 2 ago


----------



## madstaff

Looks pretty good.

Mines been dispatched, hopefully here sooner rather than later :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

Haven't bought it yet. Still pissed off at Amazon from last year...


----------



## Eddy

Ok now that I have a good number of hours racked online up I can say that:

The Good: Killstreaks are much more powerful, characters don't blend in to the background like MW3, pick 10 is great, maps are a good size and colourful, theatre mode is very good and no deathstreaks finally .

The Bad: Lag comp is still obviously here although that was to be expected, spawns seem similar - so many deaths from behind, much slower than mw3 (obviously this one is personal preference, but I prefer fast paced action) and it is now impossible to sound whore as there is so much background noise and the footsteps are almost silent.

Worth noting that the campaign is actually amazing, I don't do campaigns but I thought I'd give it a go and I'm only 2-3 missions in and it has been jaw droppingly good.


----------



## John74

So hacked off right now , local gamestation was ment to be open from midnight to 2am so after getting the ok to leave work two hours early I turn up at 1:30am to find the doors locked and refusing to sell me the game as they have already cashed up and getting ready to go home ####### useless #####  

Last time they get my custom , local Asda is where I will get my games from now on . 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## 383mx

ordered it online from asda, delivery due tuesday am, couldnt wait so at 23:50 decided to go to my local asda living, 4 people in the que, game with nuketown not preordered and 2 cans of monster £40, bargain! 

game is amazing!


----------



## Tiggs

Eddy said:


> I Have Black Ops 2! Ask me anything. - YouTube
> 
> Check it out if you get a sec


Subscribed to your channel mate :thumb:

I pre-ordered my copy through Tesco, hopefully be there when I get in from work.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Only a couple of hours in but loving it so far.


----------



## John74

Not played any call of duty online for a long time and it shows as I'm getting my backside handed to me all over the place even in free for all that used to be my game . 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well I knew Id end up buying it. I popped into my local Morrisons and picked up a copy for my PS3. Plenty on the shelf.

Got home and loaded it up, did the update and was just about to play when my wife & son arrived home. I dont like playing these games in front of my young lad so I had to switch it off 

My lad doesnt know it yet, but he's having an early bedtime tonight :lol:


----------



## Hotchy

LeadFarmer said:


> Well I knew Id end up buying it. I popped into my local Morrisons and picked up a copy for my PS3. Plenty on the shelf.
> 
> Got home and loaded it up, did the update and was just about to play when my wife & son arrived home. I dont like playing these games in front of my young lad so I had to switch it off
> 
> My lad doesnt know it yet, but he's having an early bedtime tonight :lol:


Good choice because he'd be better than you within a day if he seen or played it. I'm sure its always the ten year olds that destroy me. Never play during school holidays lol


----------



## Jdm boy

Is it worth getting guys? I am thinking about getting it on ps3 but would like some recommendations as to if it's any good? Plus my connection is terrible too  (I barely get 1mb)

@eddy have you any more videos? That's some sweet skill you have there sir


----------



## silverback

Jdm boy said:


> Is it worth getting guys? I am thinking about getting it on ps3 but would like some recommendations as to if it's any good? Plus my connection is terrible too  (I barely get 1mb)
> 
> @eddy have you any more videos? That's some sweet skill you have there sir


i think the speed of connection depends on upload speed not download (i could be wrong) but i would hate playing you online if it is download speed dependant lol.

for what its worth im a big COD fand,just cant get on with battlefield at all,and i like blops 2.hated MW3 but i really like this.only played about 2 hours though,so very early days.


----------



## SteveyG

Gave in and bought it at Tesco for £25. Might see some of you on Xbox.


----------



## durmz

£25!?!! Good god I got conned at £45 

Im even worse at this one that the last one haha, good laugh though, all about 6 player partys the banters something else


----------



## SteveyG

durmz said:


> £25!?!! Good god I got conned at £45
> 
> Im even worse at this one that the last one haha, good laugh though, all about 6 player partys the banters something else


The supermarkets always seem to do it cheap during the day of release day. I've always pre-ordered in the past but last year both amazon and HDNL let me down and I wasted 3 days off work. 

Loving playing Hardcore S&D again  Never got on with that game mode in MW2 or MW3.

Thursday and Friday are now booked off... Lol


----------



## ivor

I got mine today after pre ordering it bloody amazon ,I've only played online and graphically it great game play wise still undecided I think i'm going to struggle between this and BF3 bit good games with totally different styles


----------



## Grommit

Nope I won't be buying it. It's went utter sh1te IMO and im sticking to BF3 and MOH Warfighter.

The gameplay is just far better as opposed to getting noob tubed at spawn. Theres only so much of that you can take lol


----------



## ivor

never got noobed in an hour I think they've done away with that side of it but the guns are more lethal


----------



## JayParekh

Would anyone like to share their psn or live names? Here's mine
PSN: Toilet_Paper_007
Live: ToiletPaper007
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveyG

Grommit said:


> The gameplay is just far better as opposed to getting noob tubed at spawn. Theres only so much of that you can take lol


Doesn't really happen on Black Ops.


----------



## Grommit

SteveyG said:


> Doesn't really happen on Black Ops.


God to know but still think I'll give it a miss. Probably done with that franchise right.

Might come back later though


----------



## John74

Not seen a noob tube in 4 hours of online multiplayer , I will have to check to see if they are even in the game to be honest.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Bero

I just had a quick hour of Zombies to get back into the swing of things - impressed so far!


----------



## SystemClenz

The servers are soooo annoying!!


----------



## Jdm boy

silverback said:


> i think the speed of connection depends on upload speed not download (i could be wrong) but i would hate playing you online if it is download speed dependant lol.


you are indeed correct sir, and yes that's the main reason why I stopped playing MW2 I couldn't kill anyone at all plus my accuracy and K/D just went too poo :-( I used too get three green bars nearly all of the time (not including the american servers though) but it's nearly always one red bar now, I am hopefully getting a better upload/download speed soon so that should help. Strange thing is my brother lives less than 10 miles away from me and has 30mgb fibreoptic broadband for less than what I pay for 1mgb lol (that's what you get for living in the country I suppose :-/)


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im suffering serious lag, despite having BT Infinity. I empty a full mag into someone yet they kill me with their first bullet!!!

There are some adjustments that can be made to the router but I havent fiddled with them yet.

http://portforward.com/english/appl...g/PS3_Call_of_Duty_-_Black_Ops_II/default.htm


----------



## Grawschbags

LeadFarmer said:


> Im suffering serious lag, despite having BT Infinity. I empty a full mag into someone yet they kill me with their first bullet!!!
> 
> There are some adjustments that can be made to the router but I havent fiddled with them yet.
> 
> http://portforward.com/english/appl...g/PS3_Call_of_Duty_-_Black_Ops_II/default.htm


Seems to be a lot of folk are experiencing lag.

It's horrendous for me. I loose every 1V1 I enter, and most folk seem to have my number before I've even noticed they're there. I can empty a clip in to someone running in the other direction, only for them to turn round and destroy me.

I'm not a bad CoD player by any means, and it's spoiled the game to the point I can't be bothered playing the mulitplayer now. :wall:


----------



## rtjc

Well i've been a COD fan since the first, just 'Call Of Duty', and reckon this ones campaign seems to be pretty good but i'm pretty let down by the multiplayer. It's just too fast & inaccurate i feel. Had a decent bash & not suffered any connection probs but i'm just not feeling it


----------



## LeadFarmer

Solved the lag problem I was experiencing. After choosing Public Match > Find Match, look at the bottom right of screen for 'Search Preferences'. This allows you to choose your preferred connection type, either Best, Normal or Any. Choose 'Best'.


----------



## Grawschbags

I've persevered with the multiplayer after hating it initially, and must admit I'm now rather enjoying it. Started learning the maps, and finally have a gun class I get on with. Still hate that Express map, and Hijack. The ones with the trains and the one with the boat.

I read about the connection preferences on another forum and adjusted mine. Seems to have done the trick so far...


----------



## silverback

I really like it. After the massive dissapointment that was MW3 I thought I'd lost the love for COD,but treyarch have pulled it out the bag imho. I use to prefer infinity ward to treyarch,now itst the mirror opposite. Iwas concerned when they said they where going futuristic. I was expecting some kind of halo rip off (I hate halo) so I'm quietly surprised by how subtle the future stuff is. Also I had a few shockers where I just couldn't put anyone down (which lead to rage quitting haha) only thing I miss is my beloved AK47 which I have used an destroyed since they came into the franchise. Futuristic AK would be awesome. Christ I would be happy with an old one haha.


----------



## John74

So far I like this far better than MW3 , had a few shocking games where I have had a poor signal and could not seem to shoot anyone. On the flip side I have had some great games. Last night playing team deathmatch on highjacked I went 23 for 2 with a 21 kill streak which only stopped as our team hit the 75 score limit to win the game.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## rtjc

Well the more i've played, i am enjoying it a bit more. I've liked them all really but my faves have been COD 4 Modern Warfare, World At War, and Black Ops. I am still finding it a bit too fast for my liking though. And the spawn system is shocking!


----------



## Grawschbags

The spawn is what gets my back up. Nothing makes me rage quit more than respawning, only to be ended in a few feet by someone shooting me in the back!

I despise Express and Hijack. Think my favourite maps are Yemen and Slums.


----------



## robz

anyone got this on PC ?


----------



## Alan C

Seems to be a lot more playable than MW3. At least when I shoot done one they actually due!


----------



## Grawschbags

Mine is going on eBay, and I'm going back to MW3. Can't get excited by it!


----------



## robz

Well that's the campaign complete in a few hours...

I'm quite intrigued to play back through at some point and see what other twists and endings are possible with the options given!


----------



## Will_G

Well after saying I wouldn't get it (yes earlier in this thread) I bought it the other day. Only given the campaign a short go. Need to have another go at the tactical level as my first effort was shocking. Haven't tried online yet


----------



## silverback

One major niggle I have is how ****e the bouncing bettys are. There either deadly or dog ****. Can't wait to unlock the claymores,as I have binned bettys an gone back to grenades till I have.


----------



## stevie_m

Just need to be crouched down and the Betty's have no effect, normally I can hear them click and quickly crouch


----------



## SteveyG

Still loving BO2 - can't stop playing


----------



## John74

Double xp from now until Monday, might get on over the weekend.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## durmz

Oh thats handy, I just prestiged, got bored of having all the toys, so may use this to get going


----------



## ivor

could be time to prestige again but I am getting so bored of getting shot by quick sniper


----------



## D.Taylor R26

just unlocked the select fire function on the FAL making for one hell of a weapon. looking forward to the double XP weekend using it!


----------



## durmz

On the old games I never used to snipe but on this one I feel on most maps its the way to go, get good kd ratios with it


----------



## kings..

sniping is never the way! the only one I ever contemplate using a sniper rifle is the one with the plane crashed in the middle of the map... the MA81 with target finder is my weapon of choice; and running around with a shotgun is allot of fun too


----------



## robz

Double XP weekend has been good, went from 50-55 in a few hours and called in more strikes than normal! Love the nuketown map!


----------



## Ashley_197

kings.. said:


> sniping is never the way! the only one I ever contemplate using a sniper rifle is the one with the plane crashed in the middle of the map... the MA81 with target finder is my weapon of choice; and running around with a shotgun is allot of fun too


That plane is a turbine;-)
Same here, it's the only one I ever even entertain sniping on.....mainly as I'm **** at sniping lol.
Double XP has been good to me this time. Prestige e again on Friday as I got bored and I've played maybe 4 hrs since then and back up to level 32 already
Normally play CTF but have started playing kill confirmed as you get a shed load more XP on that.


----------



## John74

New Revolution map pack is out I'm downloading it now but won't get to play it for a few hours. Find it by going into the game then going into the store 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matt.

Have you bought the season pass or buying the maps individually?


----------



## Ashley_197

I doubt I'll bother with the new maps as the rest of my clan are boycotting them due to price so I will never get on them lol.


----------



## John74

Matt. said:


> Have you bought the season pass or buying the maps individually?


Season pass , Mirage map I like and went 24-5 on my first team deathmatch game on it.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## SystemClenz

New maps look good :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Why cant I just buy the zombie maps ? Rubbish confirms dlc for games is rip off


----------



## durmz

Maybe I struggle with new but don't like the new maps much. People constantly spawning behind you??? Drives me nuts


----------



## Tank

Any open range sniping maps on the new pack? Getting fed up with quick scoping now


----------



## durmz

Not really mate, fee spots on hydro and the snowy one I guess


----------



## SteveyG

D.Taylor R26 said:


> just unlocked the select fire function on the FAL making for one hell of a weapon. looking forward to the double XP weekend using it!


FAL is a lot better without select fire. The fire rate and accuracy is reduced if you use it in full auto.



durmz said:


> Maybe I struggle with new but don't like the new maps much. People constantly spawning behind you??? Drives me nuts


It's a problem if your team are constantly rushing. You shouldn't get people spawning behind unless your team are fully in their spawn.


----------

